# campagnolo zonda or fulcrum racing zero



## maqsuntzu (Jan 20, 2009)

my friend asked me aboult this two wheels, could anyone send some information aboult price, stiff, and one verdict. 
thanks


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Can't speak for Zonda but I imagine they are very similar.
I do have a set of Zero and here is my take.

I have about 4500 miles on a set and they are perfectly true and round so far.

The good.

1) It rolls very well, it appears that it has very good quality bearings.
2) It feels stiff enough for my body weight of 185lbs (no brake rubbing).
3) Looks good with my Time Proteam - which is why I got them.
4) Nice machined braking surface.
5) I was able to put on 4000S with my bare hands with ease. 

The bad.

1) Not very aerodynamic. It's harder to hold the high speed (25 to 30 mph) compare to my Reynolds DV. Another word don't expect a set of aero wheels.
2) Fat spokes are more susceptable for cross wind....
3) Pricey for a set of wheels that doesn't provide any advantage over a set of traditional set other than intrigue aesthetical appearance.....

The UGLY

1) I understand that the aluminum spkoes will fail sooner than the steel one. 
2) When the spoke does fail it will set you back as much as $40 a piece from what I'm told.

Overall, I'm happy with the prchase.


----------



## maqsuntzu (Jan 20, 2009)

thanks :]


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*zonda man*

have three bikes three sets of wheels, the Zonda's are the best, they are relatively light, with most of the weight non rotating, great climbing wheels , stiff and well made and no trueing needed. I have a $8000 colnago i use them on and I can get whatever I like. do not know the Fulcrum but the one's are really expensive, The campy wheels are excellent no disappointments. and you can get them from lick bike cheap.


----------

